# Royal Wedding



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

I'm English, so the wedding of Prince William and Kate Middleton (engagement announced today) will make me happy - I love a bit of good news.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

It is refreshing to see a royal wedding that appears to be based upon love.

Congrats on the good news.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

...and she has Lady Diana's engagement ring - and I agree; it looks like love and friendship.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

It is nice and everything but i do wish they wouldnt change my tv programmes to make these special announcement programmes. A small announcement then move on i say lol.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

They do that here and it is annoying as all get out. . .'cause they don't usually have anything more to say.  The "breaking news" can be told in about 5 minutes but then they spend another 20 with 6 other people all saying the same thing a different way.  What a waste!   And it wreaks havoc with scheduled recordings!


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes! And we'll have it tomorrow too. Same story told in different ways by different people. I can only imagine what the wedding day will be like. I mean good look Wills, but i need my tv time not to be interrupted


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

I think it is wonderful news!  I hope they have a long and happy marriage!


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

I agree it seems based on love. But we thought that about Charles and Diana too. Remember her shy smile when she looked at him when it was first announced.

And I think it's so sweet that he wants his mum to be a part of the wedding by giving Kate her ring. I just hope they have a pre-nup that says she has to give it back to him if the marriage ends badly.

Joyce


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Very happy for William and Kate !! May they have many years of happiness together!!

I guess Charles has stayed out of the spotlight because I was shocked to see how he has aged.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Bonbonlover said:


> I guess Charles has stayed out of the spotlight because I was shocked to see how he has aged.


Well, he is 60 couple. . . . .probably just gave up dyeing his hair.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

It's huge news: this marriage will produce future monarchs. When Elizabeth dies, Charles will only have the throne for X amount before he abdicates in favor of William.

And right now, Elizabeth has no intention of dying any time soon.

GSTQ.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> And right now, *Elizabeth has no intention of dying any time soon.*GSTQ.


lol, who does? 

It's nice to see a happy story for a change. I hope they have a happy ending.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

I agree with the fact that the media does go overboard, but at least it is all happy speculation. I do feel for the couple when the inevitable Wills and Kate dolls/ mugs/ other trinkets come out.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm embarrassed to say how interesting I find the royal wedding announcement.  I found myself clicking on the links and checking out the pictures...  I hate celebrity stuff and never look at it but man, do I have a soft spot for this.  Am I the only one around here that set the alarm and got up at 4:00am to watch Princess Di's wedding?


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

I really hope this one works - I think it's great they've had such a long relationship and it seems to be based on a solid friendship.  Be nice to see something good happening for the Windsors for a change


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

drenfrow, no you are not the only one!!  I can't remember what time I got up in Tucson, AZ but do remember that it was in the very early hours of the morning and I stayed up to watch the whole thing, I don't even remember if I took the day off of work to watch all the festivities. lol  I love all the "Cinderella" type hype and I love weddings so I'm sure I will be as glued to the TV as I was for his parents wedding.  I wish them all the best in their upcoming new life together.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah I agree that the Queen looks as if she is going to keep the crown "forever".
Charles might just want to claim he is too old and abdicate without "serving".
If I remember correctly, Charles original girlfriend was Camilla but she was not "acceptable", so the shy Di was brought foward.  And the world loved her.

But this couple have a long history going back to quite a young age.

Hurray for England and William and Kate.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Queen Elizabeth is 84 now; her mother lived until she was 102 and Elizabeth looks like she is going strong, too. In 2015, she'll make history as the longest-reigning monarch in the history of any of her realms as well as the longest-reigning queen regnant in world history. Something tells me she'll make it.

Prince Charles is 62 now (his birthday was last Sunday). If his mother goes on for another 15 years or so, he'll be in his late 70s when the becomes king. My guess is that he'd have a short reign (< 10 years). He won't abdicate, though. That doesn't seem to be the Windsor style.

Prince William is 28. Guess-timating 25 years until he becomes king would make him 53. That gives Kate plenty of time to get used to the idea of being queen.

L


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

drenfrow said:


> Am I the only one around here that set the alarm and got up at 4:00am to watch Princess Di's wedding?


No, I also set my alarm and got up early to watch Princess Diana's wedding.

I was on holiday in London when Prince Charles and Diana announced their engagement.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Love the impending nuptials. Love the pageantry. Love the royals. Can't help myself. 

I am in a state of Anglophilic glee.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm very happy for William and Kate. They've been friends for so long and hopefully the marriage will be a long and happy one.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm excited. I always love royal weddings and all the pageantry that goes along with it.I wish Kate and William all the best... (and i'm just so thrilled he gave her his mothers ring. I know it must be so special to him)


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Joyce DeBacco said:


> I agree it seems based on love. But we thought that about Charles and Diana too. Remember her shy smile when she looked at him when it was first announced.
> 
> Joyce


I think I was 13 and I never thought that was a love match. I mean, royal reserve, sure, but he clearly was uncomfortable when interviewers acted like there was anything fairytale about it. She seemed in love, but I never saw it in him.

This announcement makes me ancient. The fact that I just opined on the circumstances which lead to his birth and now...


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

drenfrow said:


> Am I the only one around here that set the alarm and got up at 4:00am to watch Princess Di's wedding?


I did too.

I also remember the waking my husband up to tell him she'd died and my voice breaking.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Diana was so lovely. It's a shame that Kate seems destined to always be compared to her (by the media here ), Kate is nice but she's her own person, Diana was marvellous i thought.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 26, 2010)

I remember Charles and Di's wedding, I was a kid and we were on holiday at the time. I remember that days trip to the beach was cancelled so that everyone could watch it and I was both bored and annoyed.

I have absolutely no love of our Royal family at all, but I don't really have any hatred of them either and I wish them every happiness in their life together.

Also while I'm at it since my tax money is helping to pay for this shindig where's my Invite?


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't remember Charles and Di's wedding because ... well ... I was being born right then and there.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

julieannfelicity said:


> I don't remember Charles and Di's wedding because ... well ... I was being born right then and there.


Your time will come. Someday some whipper-snapper will say something similar to you. Also ... stay off my lawn!


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

It was in 1981 right?


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

MichelleR said:


> Your time will come. Someday some whipper-snapper will say something similar to you. Also ... stay off my lawn!


You forgot the fist-shake. 

But yeah, I'm kind of looking forward to Wills and Kate's wedding. I know they've told Kate to shut up during interviews, because she has made some pretty stupid comments (not royally approved comments). And I certainly hope that history doesn't repeat itself and the media backs off!



cc84 said:


> It was in 1981 right?


Yes, July 29th, 1981. I am officially 9 months older than Wills,  .


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

I have an excuse for missing that wedding then, i didnt exist. They could have waited until my arrival in 1984


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Elizabeth's uncle Edward abdicated so he could marry a twice-divorced American socialite.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

John Fitch V said:


> Elizabeth's uncle Edward abdicated so he could marry a twice-divorced American socialite.


Which is precisely why Charles won't abdicate and will die as the ruling monarch.

L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I was 9 when Charles and Di got married and it always stayed with me and it was a huge deal for me (I was so into princesses at that age) I always loved her and was devastated when she died. Princesses don't die in car crashes. The only other celebrity/public figure's death that affected me was Christopher Reeve... I just kept thinking Superman can't be dead.



Leslie said:


> Which is precisely why Charles won't abdicate and will die as the ruling monarch.


I don't know, can the Queen completely skip over him and not even give him the chance?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I don't know, can the Queen completely skip over him and not even give him the chance?


Well, probably, technically she can since she is the Queen but these are modern times, not the Dark Ages so in reality, I don't think so...he'd have to do something horrible, like murder someone. Probably the only scenario would be if he pre-deceased her.

He could probably refuse to become King and pass the title right on to William (which I don't think is the same thing as abdicating) but come on...this guy has been in training for this job his entire life. Is he really going to pass it up?

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> He could probably refuse to become King and pass the title right on to William (which I don't think is the same thing as abdicating) but come on...this guy has been in training for this job his entire life. Is he really going to pass it up?
> 
> L


True. . . .on the other hand, at 62 most people are thinking about retiring. . . . .he's been more or less retired for the last 40 years and might not want to start a job when he's 80 -- which he could be if the Queen lasts as long as her mother did. . . . . .that said. . . .it's probably not much different to be the monarch than to be the crown prince. . .isn't it mostly just a figurehead position at this point? Any of you knowledgable Brits know what the Royal family really does?


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

cc84 said:


> Diana was so lovely. It's a shame that Kate seems destined to always be compared to her (by the media here ), Kate is nice but she's her own person, Diana was marvellous i thought.


Down here, Kate is being compared more to Princess Mary of Denmark ( she's from Tasmania) I think there's a definite similarity there.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Edward VII - Queen Victoria's heir - was just about sixty when he took the throne - but he made a whole lot of changes (he was King from 1901 to 1910). The Queen cannot decide to pass over Charles in favour of William - it would take an Act of Parliament to change the line of succession. Charles could chose to abdicate (as did Edward VIII) - but there would still have to be an Act of Parliament. In fact, the Queen could abdicate in favour of Charles, but I would be amazed if she did.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

They make a truly beautiful couple and I wish them all the happiness and succes that a marriage should have.  I watched Diana's wedding, and I'm sure if time allows I'll watch this one too.


Linda


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

drenfrow said:


> I'm embarrassed to say how interesting I find the royal wedding announcement. I found myself clicking on the links and checking out the pictures... I hate celebrity stuff and never look at it but man, do I have a soft spot for this. Am I the only one around here that set the alarm and got up at 4:00am to watch Princess Di's wedding?


You are not the only one. I remember it vividly. 
deb


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Joyce DeBacco said:


> I agree it seems based on love. But we thought that about Charles and Diana too.


I never thought (and didn't know anybody at the time who thought) Charles and Diana were in love. Diana, yes. Charles, no. I don't believe it was ever anything but a marriage of convenience on his part...he needed a suitable wife to give him an heir and a spare, but his heart was always with Camilla.

I do believe it's different for William and Kate. I think they are in love. I have mixed feelings about him giving her Diana's engagement ring though. On the one hand, it's a sweet gesture to try to "include" his mother. On the other, I'd be a little worried about jinxing it considering the way that marriage turned out.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I love Kate Middleton. She is inviting local people from her hometown to the wedding. How cool is that?

http://www.people.com/people/package/article/0,,20395222_20469598,00.html?xid=rss-topheadlines&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+people%2Fheadlines+%28PEOPLE.com%3A+Top+Headlines%29&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I think it's refreshing. The younger Royals are far more modern and "normal". Nice the UK gets the day off to watch it. For all us patriotic Brits living in the US (and elsewhere in the world), I think we should get the day off, too.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

JFHilborne said:


> Nice the UK gets the day off to watch it. For all us patriotic Brits living in the US (and elsewhere in the world), I think we should get the day off, too.


I give you permission to call in sick that day.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

I have always been fascinated with royalty from Great Britain, Monaco, Spain, Denmark and Sweden.
One of my favorite magazines "Hello!" keeps me informed.  


Kate and William are my favorite royal couple.




-Vianka


----------



## maryannaevans (Apr 10, 2010)

I had a summer job working offshore in the Gulf of Mexico the summer Charles and Diana got married.  We always got up that early.    Unfortunately, the reception was terrible out there, so the royal couple was barely visible in a sea of snow.  I got married myself the very next month--also very young, since I'm only a few months younger than Diana was.  I didn't think he looked nearly as in love as she did, either.

When my son was about nine, he went through a stage of being terrified something was going to happen to me.  I kept telling him that he had nothing to worry about.  I was very young and healthy, and people my age very rarely died.  A few weeks later, I woke up to see on the front page of the paper that the most famous woman my age in the world was dead.  It broke my heart to see how concerned my son was for the little princes.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

JFHilborne said:


> I think it's refreshing. The younger Royals are far more modern and "normal". Nice the UK gets the day off to watch it. For all us patriotic Brits living in the US (and elsewhere in the world), I think we should get the day off, too.





drenfrow said:


> I give you permission to call in sick that day.


My DS and SIL applied for vacation days Wed-Fri the 27-29. I am heading to their house on the 27th through the weekend for a "Royal Wedding Slumber Party/Girl's Week" so we can watch every single second of coverage together!


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

crebel said:


> My DS and SIL applied for vacation days Wed-Fri the 27-29. I am heading to their house on the 27th through the weekend for a "Royal Wedding Slumber Party/Girl's Week" so we can watch every single second of coverage together!


How fun!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh, lord. I am just waiting for the whole spectacle to be over. Except then the bloody press will go on about how bloody cute they are for years until they get a divorce. *blech*

(I'm a Scot so make of it what you will)



Leslie said:


> Well, probably, technically she can since she is the Queen but these are modern times, not the Dark Ages so in reality, I don't think so...he'd have to do something horrible, like murder someone. Probably the only scenario would be if he pre-deceased her.


The king didn't decide who was his successor in the "dark ages" and she doesn't now.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

crebel said:


> My DS and SIL applied for vacation days Wed-Fri the 27-29. I am heading to their house on the 27th through the weekend for a "Royal Wedding Slumber Party/Girl's Week" so we can watch every single second of coverage together!


That is cool. I might have to wangle the day off somehow and watch it. I think it'll make nice TV.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

We booked our Holiday before the wedding date was announed.  I now find we are arriving in London on April 29th .  So, I guess I'll have to find the tackiest souvenir possible to bring home with me.


----------

